# Not enough lather?



## ikindred (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, I got my supplies and made my first batch of MP last night.  The soaps came out beautiful but they did not have enough lather when I used on last night.  What can you add to MP to create more lather?


----------



## carolynp (Jun 26, 2009)

I have found that with some newly made M&P soap you kind of have to get it going by using a face cloth ,you know rough it up and use hot water ,where did you get your base and what if anything did you add to your base??


----------



## ikindred (Jun 26, 2009)

I purchased my MP base from From Nature With Love (FNWL) and I used 1/2 tsp of buttermilk powder.


----------



## carolynp (Jun 26, 2009)

although I have never purchased base from them I have only heard good things about them ,you additive should have made no difference in lathering properties ,try getting it going under hot water and face cloth it should "catch".


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 1, 2009)

How much FO did you put in it..I know sometimes,I add more than I should and this hinders the Lather..


----------



## carebear (Jul 1, 2009)

not my favorite supplier.

My experience with MP soap is limited, but I've managed some pretty "flat" batches by overheating, by adding too much "stuff" (liquid - milk & tea, oils, etc.), and I'm sure there are other ways too.

Some say that adding coconut oil to MP will increase the lather.  Now I cannot for the life of me imagine why it would, but it was Prairie Annie who told me that and she's queen of MP so I have no choice but to believe her.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that you should try different base.  I know that it is another investment, but well worth it.  Try WSP or SFIC.  You won't regret it.


----------



## craftydad (Jul 9, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> not my favorite supplier.
> 
> My experience with MP soap is limited, but I've managed some pretty "flat" batches by overheating, by adding too much "stuff" (liquid - milk & tea, oils, etc.), and I'm sure there are other ways too.
> 
> Some say that adding coconut oil to MP will increase the lather.  Now I cannot for the life of me imagine why it would, but it was Prairie Annie who told me that and she's queen of MP so I have no choice but to believe her.



I read (somewhere online) that if you add a bit of coconut oil to bath / shower gel base it will increase the lather.  So...maybe it works for MP too.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 9, 2009)

i buy my soap from WSP...They are awesome soaps..
With GM soap,you have to rub a little harder on the  cloth  to get a lather going,but once you do,,It is amazing..


----------

